

Facebook introduces in-app subscriptions - justindocanto
https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2012/06/19/introducing-subscriptions-and-local-currency-pricing/

======
rdl
Aka "facebook is shutting down Credits".

I still don't understand why Facebook is sticking to the virtual
currency/crappy online games ghetto, vs. leveraging their world-class identity
and reputation position to provide a REAL alternative payment system.

Facebook could extend credit more easily and safely than any other
organization.

